# wow these are all I have left now



## Sue Fish

I got my punch needle ornaments out to get ready for the craft fair and sold many so fast ..well before the show..I guess I better get "punching" lol I had so many to start..so glad to see people really like them that much 
I used to charge a lot more for them when we were in Ct..but here in NC I felt I should ask less...maybe I went too low lol


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Adorable!


----------



## Ann745

They are adorable.


----------



## beverlyl

What a nice job you did!!! I Love Them!


----------



## Glennis

Wow! these are beautiful.
No wonder they are selling fast.


----------



## damemary

They are lovely. They are worth extra for the execution.


----------



## maggie.ames

Beautiful!!


----------



## tweeter

They are very cute


----------



## Alto53

They're really nice, it's no wonder they're in demand!!


----------



## imaxian

I love them.


----------



## vpatt

Wow...I love them!


----------



## Sue Fish

vpatt said:


> Wow...I love them!


Thanks..I am busy pulling floss and tracing patterns now...always a guessing game to know which ones to make..what is going to be the most popular ones...wish I had started earlier to make more


----------



## cathie02664

How beautiful


----------



## ParkerEliz

I've never tried punch needle but they are really nice looking ornaments.


----------



## Kay Knits

I can see why they sold fast for you. They are really unique. I love the look of them. Something I have never done, but I might need to give a try.


----------



## Sue Fish

Kay Knits said:


> I can see why they sold fast for you. They are really unique. I love the look of them. Something I have never done, but I might need to give a try.


I do think they sell well exactly because they are "different" and people get tired of the same old thing and most I are a bit different and not mass produced..


----------



## Grammax8

Your work is perfection....and designs are delightful. Right product at the right time.....production will sell out....basic rule of business. You are very talented and clever....well done.


----------



## Kathie

Your things are so cute. I never even knew about needle punch until you posted your things. You do a great job.


----------



## bwtyer

Love them!


----------



## boring knit

They are fabulous. I think you may have undercharged for your skill.


----------



## sbeth53

No wonder you sold so many, they are beautiful! I especially like the Santa star. I would love to make these for my grand kids.


----------



## Sue Fish

boring knit said:


> They are fabulous. I think you may have undercharged for your skill.


Yes was much better when I sold in ct. Next year I will go back up a little but with economy as it is..can't get prices I used to I don't think


----------



## Sue Fish

sbeth53 said:


> No wonder you sold so many, they are beautiful! I especially like the Santa star. I would love to make these for my grand kids.


Funny that is the one that I sold then I had four other people ask me about buying that particular one of course I only have the one I will make more soon


----------



## Homeshppr

I think your items were a hit because they are beautiful, practical and unique. They are also small enough to be affordable and should withstand the test of time. All good reasons for making the small investment in them as very personal gifts. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

Wow they are all so cute!! And unique!!
You are so talented!!


----------



## babsbarb

Next year, we will all have them on our tables at craft shows. LOL!!! I couldn't help, but notice on one of your earlier postings, it looked like a $10.00 price tag. Is that your new price. Just curious. In my rural area, I don't think anyone would pay that price. I would because of the great quality workmanship and the fact that no 2 are exactly the same.


----------



## Sue Fish

babsbarb said:


> Next year, we will all have them on our tables at craft shows. LOL!!! I couldn't help, but notice on one of your earlier postings, it looked like a $10.00 price tag. Is that your new price. Just curious. In my rural area, I don't think anyone would pay that price. I would because of the great quality workmanship and the fact that no 2 are exactly the same.


Yes I do get $10 apiece now but I used to get 20 for the simple stockings and mittens and some others but I know with the economy I needed to go down a bit


----------



## run4fittness

those look wonderful!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie

OMG, those are just adorable


----------



## craftyone51

These are so pretty. I like them all.


----------



## Damama

Those are great, no wonder they sold so quickly. Great job


----------



## Sue Fish

Damama said:


> Those are great, no wonder they sold so quickly. Great job


thanks...now busy making more and hope they do well at the craft fair


----------



## Judy C.

These are great! I would like to learn how to do this so I can make some for next year. Do I get them in kits? This would be a nice break from knitting.


----------



## Sue Fish

Judy C. said:


> These are great! I would like to learn how to do this so I can make some for next year. Do I get them in kits? This would be a nice break from knitting.


I draw my own patterns ..pretty easy since not too much detail..kits are $$ and it is fun to do my own thing...it is mindless work..nice in front of tv


----------



## Moondancermel

Very nice. Perhaps you could put them us just a little. It sometimes takes a few tries to get a price people will pay that will maximize you profit. Lovely.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Adorable!


----------



## God's Girl

So very pretty. This is one craft I am clueless about. I spend my time knitting or quilting mostly. I love quilts that look vintage and well loved.


----------



## NYBev

I would buy them in a flash. My tree has only handmade ornaments.


----------



## roseknit

Heirlooms


----------



## Sue Fish

NYBev said:


> I would buy them in a flash. My tree has only handmade ornaments.


lol well PM me....many have already..


----------



## jackiefi

Very nice Love the art


----------



## simplyelizabeth

I love them!


----------



## siewclark

Beautiful! Love all of them!


----------



## sockyarn

They are beautiful and so much work. What do you charge for them and why would you think that the people of NC would need a lower price?


----------



## RuthieB

Sooooooooo nice & cute!!


----------



## Gundi2

beautiful work,


----------



## easyonly

Sue, I'm so intrigued by your work. Can you tell me what needle punch you use. I have a Boye Punchneedle set and a battery operated Easy Punch. I have yet to use them. I assume you put your work in a hoop. Do you stretch it really tight or with a little looseness? Any tips would be appreciated as I am now determined to do some needle punching!!! Thanks so much. You can PM me if you prefer.


----------



## SYAPJR

Fantastic ornaments!


----------



## GrannyH

I bought a needle today at JoAnns. I can't wait to get started. Thank you for the inspiration and for sharing!


----------



## Sue Fish

GrannyH said:


> I bought a needle today at JoAnns. I can't wait to get started. Thank you for the inspiration and for sharing!


Wonderful..so glad you liked my things enough to try it


----------



## Noreen

Fantastic work no wonder they sold so quickly


----------



## raindancer

Kudos my dear! Those are really lovely! They are a great idea for giving cash or gift cards and a unique way of presenting those gifts. I can certainly see why people love them! I have never seen anything like this before~


----------



## byrdgirl

I love these. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## craftymatt2

Very nice, I use to needlepunch, but that was a long time ago. you make me wish I had stuck to it.
how do u get started????


----------



## Paula Plant

beautiful


----------



## babsbarb

I love the afghan/quilt in your avatar byrdgirl. Is it knit/ crochet or ???
It is lovely. ♥ ♥



byrdgirl said:


> I love these. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Emma544

Very nice.


----------



## Sue Fish

easyonly said:


> Sue, I'm so intrigued by your work. Can you tell me what needle punch you use. I have a Boye Punchneedle set and a battery operated Easy Punch. I have yet to use them. I assume you put your work in a hoop. Do you stretch it really tight or with a little looseness? Any tips would be appreciated as I am now determined to do some needle punching!!! Thanks so much. You can PM me if you prefer.


I use a hoop andwavers cloth and keep it very tight...I find the best thing is all the nikce youtube videos that help and show how to do it..


----------



## Dakota Sun

I can see why these sold fast. They are unique. Love the Santa;s in the red, blue and green.


----------



## gmajulie01

These are beautiful! No wonder they sold so quickly! You do very nice work!


----------



## Jimmy'swife

I can see why they sold fast. Maybe split the price difference between what you were getting and what you are getting and see how they sell.


----------



## pfoley

I love all of your ornaments but especially the santas with the wreaths.

I would like to learn how to do that.
Where do you find the supplies to start?
What supplies or tools would I need to begin?

What type of thread did you use to hang the ornaments.


----------



## Sue Fish

pfoley said:


> I love all of your ornaments but especially the santas with the wreaths.
> 
> I would like to learn how to do that.
> Where do you find the supplies to start?
> What supplies or tools would I need to begin?
> 
> What type of thread did you use to hang the ornaments.


I will post a little info for people to get started...watch for it ok


----------



## Velsyl

They are really nice! I can see why they sold so fast! Punch needle is a craft I know nothing about. I'll have to check it out! Thanks for sharing your beautiful work!


----------



## Cin

Perfection! ~ I wouldn't want to sell them, as I don't have that kind of patience! But I'd love to make a few for my own tree. Where would I get the patterns? Thanks.


----------



## babsbarb

If you read this thread, and the others that the OP on this subject, you will have the answers to these questions.
Or do a search here on KP or google Needle Punch.


Cin said:


> Perfection! ~ I wouldn't want to sell them, as I don't have that kind of patience! But I'd love to make a few for my own tree. Where would I get the patterns? Thanks.


----------



## Soprano Knitter

Wow! How is "Punching" done?


----------



## Sue Fish

Cin said:


> Perfection! ~ I wouldn't want to sell them, as I don't have that kind of patience! But I'd love to make a few for my own tree. Where would I get the patterns? Thanks.


I just draw my own patterns..pretty simple stuff without a lot of detail


----------



## Sue Fish

Betsy's dolls said:


> Wow! How is "Punching" done?


with a special needle called a punch needle and floss...do search on line for youtubes etc...llots of info there..easier than I can explain


----------



## oannejay

No wonder they sold so fast--they are terrific!


----------



## grma16

Love them all. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Sue Fish

Cin said:


> Perfection! ~ I wouldn't want to sell them, as I don't have that kind of patience! But I'd love to make a few for my own tree. Where would I get the patterns? Thanks.


I posted simple stocking and mitten pattern on the boards here..they are easy to start


----------



## cindybar

Sue Fish said:


> Yes I do get $10 apiece now but I used to get 20 for the simple stockings and mittens and some others but I know with the economy I needed to go down a bit


Very well worth $10. When you get your supply built back up, please notify us. I'd like to order some. Very beautiful work you've done. I did a little Needlepunch once, but I'd rather buy yours!


----------



## Sue Fish

cindybar said:


> Very well worth $10. When you get your supply built back up, please notify us. I'd like to order some. Very beautiful work you've done. I did a little Needlepunch once, but I'd rather buy yours!


I am busy working on the now..will have more made up soon and will post pics as soon as I have a few more done..


----------



## cindybar

I don't have to have them in time for Christmas, so don't push on my account. Thanks


----------



## Sue Fish

cindybar said:


> I don't have to have them in time for Christmas, so don't push on my account. Thanks


ok..will show pics as I do more..it has been fun to see so many people interested in this craft..


----------



## Sue Fish

Sue Fish said:


> I got my punch needle ornaments out to get ready for the craft fair and sold many so fast ..well before the show..I guess I better get "punching" lol I had so many to start..so glad to see people really like them that much
> I used to charge a lot more for them when we were in Ct..but here in NC I felt I should ask less...maybe I went too low lol


Not only hve I sold nearly every ornament before the carft sale, but I have gotten so many orders..this is exciting for me..guess it is an ego thing..so nice to know people like the things you make and want to buy them..today I went to my craft and chat group and was working on some of my orders and actually got MORE orders for the santas!!


----------



## celticmiss

Well done. I'm pleased for you. It's so nice to have your skills appreciated.


----------



## kittysgram

way to go!


----------



## kacey66

They are fantastic! Thank you for sharing.


----------

